
Storing Data in Music - mmoez
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/07/190709122014.htm
======
benjaminwai
This reminds me of stories about coded messages during World War II [1]. This
could be used to maybe embed data messages within public broadcasts? I wonder
how much data quality could degrade over AM/FM modulations. There is of course
packet radio for data transmissions, but I am specifically thinking about
public broadcast. A scenario I thought of is a broadcast in distressed areas,
similar to the WWII coded messages, but with addition of data layer embedded
that could authenticate the authenticity of the messages, for example.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_Londres](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_Londres)

~~~
ThinkingGuy
Music broadcasts were also used to send secret message to hostages in
Colombia:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8852772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8852772)

------
amelius
Another application is DRM, e.g. storing "This song is licensed to ..." in the
music. Let's hope we're not heading that direction.

~~~
VvR-Ox
This isn't a problem. Software can find the delta and filter it out.

~~~
richrichardsson
This isn't a problem if you pay for your music.

~~~
zuminator
Quite the contrary. Pirates can spoof their identities with vpns and stolen
credit cards, and won't care if a piece of IP gets tagged with their fake ID.
But paying customers will have their personalized codes publicized every time
they play a song at a party, use a snippet for a ringtone or put a bit of
background music in a video clip.

------
TrackerFF
Pretty sure this is old tech now? There used to be a light-show app that
relied on the same principle. The app received (audio) signals at high
frequencies, and would then use the screen to flash different colors -
basically sequenced by the incoming signal.

It was used at sports events and such, so that when all the attendees fired up
the same app, they'd create cool light shows.

~~~
wastholm
> Pretty sure this is old tech now?

It seems they're claiming higher bitrates than existing techniques.

------
nippoo
An obvious marketable application for this is location tracking. Advertisers
could embed more detailed positional information into audio / video
advertising and use apps to get more granular information on who’s listening
to it. A logical extension of
[https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.independent.co.uk/life-
st...](https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.independent.co.uk/life-
style/gadgets-and-tech/news/android-apps-beacons-tracking-users-inaudible-
sound-hidden-adverts-ultrasonic-audio-privacy-phones-a7723871.html%3famp)

------
rjmunro
I was hoping this would be like in the film "The man with one red shoe" where
the theory is that a violinist in an Orchestra is encoding secrets into his
performance that normal people in the audience would not detect, but it could
be detected and decoded if you knew what to look for.

~~~
aasasd
That description reminds me of:
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=J1p5zOM96f0](https://youtube.com/watch?v=J1p5zOM96f0)

------
HocusLocus
[Whistling distractedly] Don't mind me... my microphone ears are just open all
the time just to catch the fleeting sound of data encoded into music!

